
Show HN: Who is mining? checks if a website is mining crypto currency - hidiegomariani
http://whoismining.com
======
chuckgreenman
I disagree with the premise of this website. Most of the sites using coinhive
are quite upfront about the fact that they are mining crypto in the browser,
and most make you opt in to it.

Personally I find it preferable to allow a site to use my computer to mine
while i'm using it. Doesn't require any invasive tracking or expanding ad
units obscuring all the content.

------
pouetpouet
How does this work? Does it detect common third party scripts or does it
monitor resource abuse?

~~~
hidiegomariani
it detect if a site is running third party scripts known as crypto miners

------
beefhash
See also: [https://www.whorunscoinhive.com/](https://www.whorunscoinhive.com/)

~~~
hidiegomariani
jsecoin.com coin-hive.com edgeno.de reasedoper.pw mataharirama.xyz listat.biz
lmodr.biz minecrunch.co jyhfuqoh.info coinhive.com minemytraffic.com crypto-
loot.com 2giga.link coin-have.com ppoi.org coinerra.com kisshentai.net
miner.pr0gramm.com minero.pw kiwifarms.net coinblind.com joyreactor.cc
reactor.cc webmine.cz monerominer.rocks kissdoujin.com inwemo.com
coinnebula.com afminer.com cloudcoins.co coinlab.biz papoto.com
cookiescript.info cookiescriptcdn.pro ad-miner.com party-nngvitbizn.now.sh
rocks.io coinhive-manager.com

